# Gopod pour Ipod Shuffle 2go version 1.0.4



## vk-nostra (26 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, DESOLE de reposer cette enieme question, mais j'ai cherché partout, sur google, ou sur je ne sais combien de pages du forums meme, mais j'ai rien trouver, en fait j'ai telecharger gopod 1.4 (je sais meme pas si faut l'installer ou juste extraire les fichier, moi j'ai extrait et j'ai l'application gopod quoi) seulement bon ba quand je l'ouvre ca detecte pas mon ipod, je ne sai pas comment faire pour qu'il le detecte quoi, tout simplement, donc si quelqu'un sait comment faire avec ipod shuffle (version 1.0.4) MERCI


----------



## vk-nostra (29 Novembre 2009)

siouplait


----------

